# EGR Valve Location



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone point me in the right direction to find the EGR valve?

I've looked through the X-Trail Factory Service Manual, but I can't find it! Do Nissan call it something different?

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's the golden bit near your engine on the right side of it I think.

Have a look at THIS video and you'll recongnise it.


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, should have really said, I have the 2.2 DCi engine!

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes I realised that you have a diesel engine, as this EGR valve was the cause of some problems with the diesel exy.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Isnt it common practice on the X-T to remove/blank off the EGR, as It is known to crud up the sytem?


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been told that they are a pain in the ar$s generally ant just on exys. I've got some cleaner to clean the gunk out, see how it goes!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Isnt it common practice on the X-T to remove/blank off the EGR, as It is known to crud up the sytem?


Depends on what exhaust system you're using I guess 

Mine is fine after 6 years of driving with an upgraded exhaust system and high flow cat converter, so it's not clogging-up anything.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I know a lot of the Mistsubishi/Vauxhall/Land Rover guys blank off the EGR and find it makes a significant improvement, both in performance and economy, particularly if any/all the crud is removed from the EGR system. Has anyone blanked off their X-T? I notice lots of kits for the above on e-bay, but none for the X-T, as yet.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

I thought the QR25DE has no EGR valve ... ???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TKH said:


> I thought the QR25DE has no EGR valve ... ???


I stand corrected. Been spending too much time working on my wife's Mazda and I thought I saw this EGR valve in my exy when in fact it was in her Mazda.

The QR25DE does NOT have an EGR valve indeed, instead it uses large valve overlap at cruise and under engine braking to suck exhaust gas back in from the exhaust manifold.

The diesel engine does have it though.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> ............The QR25DE does NOT have an EGR valve indeed, instead it uses *large valve overlap *at cruise and under engine braking *to suck exhaust gas back in from the exhaust manifold*.
> ............


Which was why there were engine failures in the early QR models because the fine particles broken away from the pre-cat core would get sucked back into the engine and "skratch away" the cylinder walls


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Exactly Marc  but in our case, replacing the ceramic core cat converter (which is part of the manifold) with a stainless steel high flow cat converter, solves this problem forever.


----------

